# Episode 20: Stay Alive / Point Break / Beavis & Butthead Do America



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

Three movies spanning three genres get reviewed by Shane and Jeff in this weeks installment of The DVD Marquee. How do they rate? The only way to find out is to tune in and listen as they talk the good, the gad, and the ugly!
*Contest*
​
*Titles Covered*
Stay Alive
Point Break
Beavis & Butthead Do America
Technorati Tags: Beavis and Butthead Do America, DVD, DVD Review, Keanu Reeves, Mike Judge, Patrick Swayze, podcast. Stay Alive, Point BreakCopyright © 2006 *The DVD Marquee - A DVD Podcast*. This Feed is for personal non-commercial use only. If you are not reading this material in your news aggregator, the site you are looking at is guilty of copyright infringement. Please contact [email protected] so we can take legal action immediately.Plugin by TaraganaDownload Standard Podcast

More...


----------

